# 1990 Stanza GXE Tire pressure



## brusch (Aug 26, 2004)

Does anyone know what the correct tire pressure is for the 1990 Nissan Stanza GXE. My tire placcard is unreadable.

Thanks,


----------



## Asura (Aug 27, 2004)

brusch said:


> Does anyone know what the correct tire pressure is for the 1990 Nissan Stanza GXE. My tire placcard is unreadable.
> 
> Thanks,


29psi front, 26psi rear, with 195/65/r14 tyres.


----------

